# A More Defined Back



## OMNIFEX (May 31, 2004)

Hey!

I was wondering what you guys do for a more 
defined back.

I've had  outstanding results with pullups, however
the greedy bastard in me would like more definition.   

I've just progessed up to 100 pound barbell weighted 
pullups (3 sets of 3) and, I was wondering if there
is anyhting else I should add. 

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2004)

definition comes from leanness which comes from diet, no exercise makes your back more defined.


----------



## OMNIFEX (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Prince

So, if my back is well defined, all I need to do 
is keep on doing pullups to enhance them?

Hey Dude I was a member when you used to 
post your leg shots, and, have no moustache! So, 
calling you anything but Prince sounds funny.


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2004)

pull-ups are okay, but if you're trying to build you back you're going to have to do more than just pull-ups.


----------



## OMNIFEX (May 31, 2004)

I'll guess I'll need to post a pic, and, take it from there.

Thanks Prince!


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2004)

Get leaner or increase the muscle mass on your back.  Those are really the only ways to get it more defined.


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

I like doing cable rows, pulldowns, chins, one arm db rows, SM rows and such.


----------



## atherjen (May 31, 2004)

I agree, diet plays a huge role in seeing defintion.. as it greatly depends on your level of leaness. 

and your overall back development depends on what you'll actually end up seeing. 
personally I would focus on more compound lifts, such as deads(wonders for back for me), and bb rows. pull ups and chins as well but I wouldnt base my entire back workout around it.


----------



## OMNIFEX (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Everyone For Offering Their $0.02 cents.

This is my body type...........



> _Originally Posted By *Prince*_
> Genetics play a huge role in your physique regardlesss of your goals. Some people are naturally lean and have a hard time putting on any kind of weight, typically referred to as ectomorph body types, others are naturally muscular and tend to put on muscle very easily, typically referred to as mesomorphs,



To add to that I'm very hyper, and, have a high metabolism.

So, I must eat heavy to maintain my weight. Some 
say my genetics is through the roof, so, my body 
consists of cuts, rips, definition, whatever you might call them. 

From my other post, I have a 27 inch waist, (26 after 
working out) and, I must lift extremely heavy to get results.

I will post a pic sometime this week, of my back, so, 
you can get an idea where I stand.

I use 0 suppliments. I'm getting my results without 
them, so, I feel there is no need to use them. I'm 
in no rush, and, I enjoy working out so, I have tons
of patience.

I did try Creatine once, and, it gave me a bloated 
feeling, and, a pain in my heart, so I threw away 
the rest. (Other 3 packages) 

I tried weight gainer in my teenage years. 100 
saved bottles, $47.99 each, using one bottle a 
week, with milk, with no results...............I'll buy more food instead.


*atherjen*
 
The next time you decide to post your gorgeous 
face in your avatar, you make sure you post pics
in your gallery with your your body *and* 
face attached together  dammit!!!  

Ravishing. You are simply ravishing


----------

